# separating two cats who are brothers



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello, I have two male cats, Cecil and Oswald, and I took them in last December when my aunt had to move. At the time I already had a cat, Chester. I did all the introduction suggestions/rules and Cecil and Oswald still don't get along with Chester after 9 months. I don't mean a little slap fight once in a while. I keep Cecil and Oswald in a bedroom with baby gates stacked in the doorway, but any time they've accidentally gotten out while Chester was around, they have these screaming, fur-flying, roll-on-the floor fights with Chester. And every day Cecil and Oswald (more often Cecil) gets into a tiff with Chester through the gate- sticking their paws through and hitting each other, lots of hissing.
So anyway I can't keep Cecil and Oswald. I've been trying to find them new homes, but none of my friends or family wants two cats, I put up two Craigslist ads and one time someone did respond but they sounded really shady so that didn't work. And I recently put an ad in the paper and only got one call on the last day from a lady asking if either of them are orange and white (no).
I think the reason why I'm not getting any takers is maybe because people don't want to take two cats at the same time... At first I didn't want to split them up because they are brothers who grew up together...
Do you think they will miss each other too much if they were split up? My parents are willing to take Cecil and try him out with their other cat, but they don't want to take them both.
So is it typically hard on cats who have been together their whole lives (5 years in this case) to be separated?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

If you could keep both cats paired, I think that would be ideal. Maybe you can put up a few ads in local pet stores and shelters, and hopefully you'll get more responses from those. If not, then as long as each cat goes to a loving home, then that's not too bad at all 

I faced a similar situation putting two kittens for adoption (brother and sister). They were two peas in a pod, so I didn't really want to separate them. In the end, I was able to find a family that were willing to take both of them. I received about 15 inquiries in total, and had to say no to the others and wait until the right people came along. Thankfully, I had time on my side, and the cuteness factor of 10-week old kittens helped too, I'm sure.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

If I would have known I could have two cats...I would have adopted a bonded pair  there were a couple I was interested in, but had to walk away. I know its hard finding someone to take one...let alone two. After I adopted gizmo I found out I could have two. 

I know how hard it is adopting out two cats...but if you could find them each loving homes..its still good. But I have to admit...very sad to break them up. They will miss each other


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Better a good home for each of them than no home. Separate them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Will your vet let you put a flyer up in their office? Or maybe they know someone who could take them. I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist, and I rehomed a cat using kijiji (eBay's version of Craigslist). I know you may have no other choice, but I would hate to see them separated.


----------

